# What a long day...*Pics added*



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I was outside nearly all day today waiting for does to kid. I had just went in to eat lunch, went back out in about 30 min. to find one little doeling just born. She was a tiny little blue eyed chamoisee doeling and I knew more were on the way, so about 2 min. later the doe layed back down and had another beautiful chamoisee doeling with blue eyes. This one was bigger. While the baby is getting it's first breaths another one comes out, a black and white buckling. And when I think we're done one more comes...a black and white doeling! So all in all the doe had three girls and one boy. They all are doing great! 

Now I see another doe laying down have contractions so clean all the babies up and make sure they get some colostrum in them. Their mom is doing a great job. Anywho, so went over to this doe and waited and waited. Finally she had one BIG buckling who barely fit. I had to help this doe a little bit and pull while she pushed because he was huge. And soon after he came out his smaller sister followed. Both are adorable and are almost solid white with bright blue eyes. So clean these guys up a little and make sure they were standing and nursing. 

Went over to one of the kidding pens to find another doe having contractions. So waited around for about an hour and she started having heavy frequent contractions. She pushed out a BIG gold doeling, stood up, cleaned her off, then got back down to business and pushed out another big kid, a black and white buckling and soon after him she had another buckling, he is black with a little white and a few moon spots. 

So we had 9 beautiful kids born today, 5 doelings, 4 bucklings! I am hoping to get photos tomorrow. After everyone was done and kids were standing and nursing I went in and realized what a bad sunburn I had from being outsid all day without sunscreen...great idea! :roll: Anywho, when I get photos will post them here! :wahoo:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: What a long day...*

Congrats on all the births! Bet you're tired! Get some rest


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: What a long day...*

WOW!! 3 does kidding in such a short period of time I could never keep my sanity kudos to you :thumb:

congrats on all the healthy kids


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: What a long day...*

Yowzers! Get some rest!!!!! I can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: What a long day...*

Wow - congrats!!!! Can't wait to see all the kid pics! I forgot that you did all late breedings this year


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: What a long day...*

What a day you had!!!! Can't wait to see the little tootsters!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: What a long day...*

WOW!!! It really was a red-letter day at your farm. Congratulations!!! :stars: 
Can't wait to see some pictures!
-Tina


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: What a long day...*

WOW...Congrats Kylee!

Can't wait to see all those babies!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: What a long day...*

More photos in a second.

Top two photos: Cassie's bucklings
Middle photo: Cassie's doeling
Bottom two photos: Leeza and her blue eyed buck/doe twins.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: What a long day...*

And some more photos...

Top: Cookie Dough with all four kids trying to nurse at once.
Second: Cookie Dough's quads
And the rest are photos of some other kids that were born this week and the quads with a few other kids. Enjoy!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww Kylee they are just adorable!  

They all look as newborn kids should! Happy, Healthy and full of energy! :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

They are adorable!!!

So when are you going to be GONE from the farm so i can come down and snatch a few????


Love that last pic


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

They are so cute. Congrats on all the beautiful babies!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wow all looking great -- congrats


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks guys! I had to go out there and count the babies this morning. We have a total of 28 so far and still have more does that will be kidding this month and a few in July!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

ugh I cannot wait until breeding season. :GAAH: you're killin' me


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Hehehe.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are so cute.... :thumb:


----------

